# First AQHA show (part 2)



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Good work!! You looked really good on the rail.....I have to watch the pattern later.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

You accomplished what you set out to, the is winning in my books Now with that first show under your belt,big step in itself, it's forward & on :wink:


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

Good job!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

paintedpastures said:


> *You accomplished what you set out to, the is winning in my books* Now with that first show under your belt,big step in itself, it's forward & on :wink:


Very true


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

You look great. He looks like my Riley! We could do a twins class together!

Your trot looks wonderful and your transitions are good. Once you get your canter down you are going to be awesome! Don't throw him away at the walk but you guys looked great!

That was a show to be proud of! Have you started a journal yet? I'd love to follow....


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

farmpony84 said:


> You look great. He looks like my Riley! We could do a twins class together!
> 
> Your trot looks wonderful and your transitions are good. Once you get your canter down you are going to be awesome! Don't throw him away at the walk but you guys looked great!
> 
> That was a show to be proud of! Have you started a journal yet? I'd love to follow....


Thanks so much!
Journal meaning...??


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

a member journal so we can follow your progress... You just type what you want when you want in the member journal section...


----------



## AQHARein (Jan 22, 2015)

How fun! You both looked great


----------

